# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Hero11 Black, action camera, GoPro Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - GoPro Inc.

GoPro.com/HERO11Black

gopro.com/cameras

HERO11 Black on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

GoPro: Introducing HERO11 Black — Ultra Versatility + Maximum Performance

Sep 14, 2022




> Meet the most powerful GoPro yet, HERO11 Black. Its new image sensor captures more of the scene with higher image quality, better video stabilization, + the flexibility to turn your footage into wide, cinematic clips or extra-tall, vertical shots for social media. It features 5.3K video, 27MP photos, Emmy® Award-winning HyperSmooth 5.0 stabilization, + dual LCD screens to frame your content. While your GoPro is charging, your shots auto-upload to the cloud + then an edited highlight video is sent to you.
> 
> ✔️ Auto-Highlight Videos Sent to Your Phone 
> ✔️  New, Taller 8:7 Sensor—Built for Social Media Sharing 
> ✔️  Emmy® Award-Winning HyperSmooth 5.0 Stabilization with AutoBoost + 360° Horizon Lock 
> ✔️  5.3K60, 4K120, + 2.7K240 (8x slo-mo) 
> ✔️  27MP Photos + RAW Capture 
> ✔️ 24.7MP Video Frame Grabs 
> ✔️ 10-bit Color—Over 1 Billion Colors 
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

GoPro: This is HERO11 Black + HERO11 Black Mini

Sep 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

GoPro HERO 11 Black review

Sep 14, 2022




> The latest camera from GoPro has a new, almost square sensor and some interesting new features to go along with it. Are the upgrades worth adding one of these to your camera bag? Chris and Jordan have been testing the GoPro HERO 11 Black, and have some thoughts.
> 
> 0:00 - Intro
> 1:08 - Sensor
> 1:59 - Field of view
> 2:50 - Sample footage
> 4:23 - Cloud upload
> 4:50 - Photo features
> 8:14 - 10-bit recording
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "GoPro's new Hero 11 Black and Hero 11 Black Mini feature a taller sensor"
The Mini captures the spirit of the former Session models.

by James Trew
September 14, 2022

----------

